# Need amp recommendations for JL Audio 12W7AE



## SQcaliboy (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello I just needed recommendations for an amplifier. I was getting ready to sell it, but decided I might end up keeping it for home theater use. I have it in a ported box tuned to JL specs. The whole 3 ohm thing is making it difficult to find an amp, all of the ones I have seen only go down to 4 ohms


----------



## nelsondog9 (Oct 25, 2021)

Get a second hand Beringer and be done with it.


----------

